# Creme Brulee using rice cooker



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello again from a long time. I'm in college now. 
Is there any way of cooking creme brulee using a rice cooker.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there.  Have not tried that although I've tried something similar, Japanese egg custard, (chawan mushi) in the rice cooker. The result was a disaster:  curdled custard.  

I just can't remember if I used a bain marie when that happened.  But also I suspect that rice cookers get too hot too fast for custards.

You may want to try it but make sure your ramekins are raised from the rice cooker bottom and are in a bain marie.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2008)

are you sure you're thinking of creme brulee, which needs the top signed ?  aren't you rather thinking of rice pudding ?


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 5, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> are you sure you're thinking of creme brulee, which needs the top signed ? aren't you rather thinking of rice pudding ?


 
His question makes sense.  He was wondering about steaming the custard of the creme brulee in the rice cooker instead of in the oven or stovetop.  Only after removing the cooked custard can one sprinkle sugar on top then burn it (bruler) with a torch or under a broiler.


----------

